
The Next Step for Deep Fake News, Deep Fake Comments? - lymenlee
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-next-step-for-deep-fake-news-deep-fake-comments-1c423450663a
======
emptyparadise
We'll remove the human element from online discourse entirely, and everyone
will finally be able to pack up and go home. Did not expect it to happen this
way, but I'll take it.

